
Rian Johnson: Apple Bans Bad Guys from Using iPhones in Movies - vinnyglennon
https://gizmodo.com/apple-bans-bad-guys-from-using-iphones-in-movies-says-1841929887
======
samfisher83
Can apple legally enforce this? If it is that is pretty petty on Apple's part.

Edit: I don't think they can enforce this if someone goes and buys an iphone.
If they provide the hardware or pay for product placement then they can.

~~~
mjevans
I am not a lawyer.

Maybe Apple sues them for something like slander / liable (bad guys use X
product) or misuse of Copyright?

Though I don't agree the above should be ethically possible; they're the ones
that put that logo on everything. Similarly I don't think buildings or statues
in public view should be copyright. They've been placed on display in public.

~~~
chrismcb
I'm not a lawyer either but slander and libel involve false statements. Using
an iPhone isn't a false statement. I'm not sure how you misuse a copyright.
But there is no copyright involved here. Trademarks maybe, but you aren't
selling it.

------
Andrew_nenakhov
If I was a filmmaker, I would be tempted to give an iPhone to the baddest
baddie child murderer/molester/cannibal character I could come up with. Just
on a principle.

~~~
bioinformatics
Are you working on an autobiographical script?

~~~
Andrew_nenakhov
No.

------
thelazydogsback
I saw a HP product-placement in the movie The Foreigner (nee, The Chinaman) It
was a laptop bomb rigged to blow up a plane, and I did think it was a little
strange to see the start-up logo so prominently. But I guess any press is good
press...

------
m3kw9
Did that picture just spoiled the movie?

------
jbob2000
How would this work for stories where there's no good or bad guys? Or stories
where the protagonist is the "bad" guy (like The Joker)? Does apple get to
read the story and then determine which characters best fit their company's
morals?

~~~
kyriakos
Don't use iPhones and problem is solved

~~~
LaineHerron
This is the right answer.

